
Murder in the Lucky Holiday Hotel - abhi3
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/Murder_lucky_hotel
======
Paul_S
Who makes these hateful websites? For the love of god at least provide a
"printer friendly" version. It's like reading a roll of toilet paper that
randomly jerks and spins. You're supposed to be _more_ convenient than a paper
magazine!

I do recommend the radio programme broadcast on BBC radio 4 (still up on
iPlayer).

~~~
true_religion
I was expecting to see something terrible, instead I saw a really basic
parallax site without any gimicks beyond fixed images.

To be honest the whole thing just reminded me of a paper magazine, not
anything 'hateful'.

~~~
mcguire
I kept getting weird jumps on Chrome mobile, like ads were appearing at
different sizes.

------
throw2016
This is the kind of story that raises far more questions than it answers.
There is way too much murkiness and innuendo to discern fact from speculation,
opinion and fiction.

I mean was the whole thing a setup to frame Bo? Because it seems right from
the beginning he had tremendous support and clout to get away with what he
did, you just can't run a city the way you want and take down powerful
interests without top level support. He was part of the 25 member party
politburo all the way through and minister of commerce. So this is one of the
top guys in China. At the end it looks more like political intrigue than
something personal.

~~~
mcguire
It's as crazy as medieval English history.

------
kmfrk
There's also the podcast with the same name for those who'd rather listen to
that than to read this ... presentation of it.

------
gjkood
I didn't expect to wake up and read a John Le Carre novel first thing in the
morning.

How interesting that the author is named 'Carrie Gracie', solely for the Carre
vs. Carrie name reference.

Life imitates art.

------
bshimmin
Perhaps this is just gratuitous bike-shedding, but somewhere between the font
[1], the line-height, the general layout (narrow columns shifting about,
sometimes transparently on top of imagery), I found this article quite
unpleasant to read. Given they have clearly made an effort with the layout and
appearance of these long-form pieces, this surely must be a rather
disappointing result.

[1] Basically the default sans-serif, depending on your operating system:
"Helmet, Freesans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif". If you turn this off, you
get PT Serif, which feels considerably easier on the eye, frankly.

~~~
caoilte
There's some equally off-putting gimmickry in the podcast series too. I think
they're trying to compensate for the lack of on the record interviews. Should
have just hired Adam Curtis...

